
Computer People Don't Click on Ads - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/04/16/computer-people-dont-click-on-ads
======
davidw
Just a reminder: build something people want, but make sure that those people
are not programmers / IT people, because we (rightly) expect that most things
are going to be free.

